

Java 7 optimizations corrupt loops, cause crashes - nl
http://www.lucidimagination.com/search/document/1a0d3986e48a9348/warning_index_corruption_and_crashes_in_apache_lucene_core_apache_solr_with_java_7

======
nl
Use -XX:-UseLoopPredicate until update 2 is out...

